# Welche Quetschhülse



## Bluna74 (17. Januar 2011)

hoi leutzzz...

möchte auch auf selbstbau umsteigen...!

wenn ich angenommen ein flexonitvorfach wähle, mit einem durchmesser von 0,36 mm, welchen durchmesser sollten die quetschhülsen haben, das es dafür ja verschiedene grössen gibt...?
natürlich für den fall, das ich es nicht selbst überprüfen kann, wegen internetbestellung und ähnlichem...?!

Danke für eure Antworten

gruss
Bluna74


----------



## Kark (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Quetschhülse*

Du musst dir den Innendurchmesser der Quetschhülse anschauen. Für von dir genannte Vorfach sollten Quetschhülsen der Gr.1 innendurchmesser ca. 0,8mm passen. 
Der innendurchmesser sollte etwas mehr als doppelt so groß wie die Vorfachstärke sein.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Quetschhülse*

Zu den Maßen kann ich nix sagen, habe mich da beim Händler beraten lassen. 

Man sollte darauf achten, das man das Vorfach 3x durch die Hülse fädeln kann. Ist sicherer, da unter Umständen die Schlaufe aufgezogen werden kann.

So wurde mir das erklärt und ich mache das seit Jahren so.

Oder gibt es einen besseren Tipp?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Quetschhülse*

0,8mm Hülsen von Drennan. Nicht billig, aber kompromisslos gut!#6
Ansonsten Jenzi der gleichen Größe(0,8mm- max. 1mm).


----------



## Kark (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Quetschhülse*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> So wurde mir das erklärt und ich mache das seit Jahren so.
> 
> Oder gibt es einen besseren Tipp?



Besser würde/kann ich nicht sagen. Aber einmal durchschlaufen hält auch 100%. So wirds auch von der breiten Masse gemacht.


----------



## angelpfeife (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Quetschhülse*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> 0,8mm Hülsen von Drennan. Nicht billig, aber kompromisslos gut!#6
> Ansonsten Jenzi der gleichen Größe(0,8mm- max. 1mm).


Die von Jenzi sind echt gut, und dabei noch günstig. #6


----------



## zanderandi (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Quetschhülse*

Ich benutze die von Think Big,die gleichen werden aber auch von anderen Firmen angeboten z.b. Dreamtackle und glaube auch Drennan. Die sind aus etwas weicherem Metall als manch andere.

http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm

Beim 0,36er Flexonit musst Du die Größe 2 nehmen ( bei 3 mal durchfädeln).

Mfg


----------



## TJ. (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Quetschhülse*

Benutze auch de von Jenzi die sind echt top bei dem Preis
Am anfang hatte ich iron claw in 16mm weil ich dachte ist sicherer hielten auch bombig aber manchmal stört ne 16mm quetschhülse und die kurzen tuns auch

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bluna74 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Quetschhülse*

danke für eure tips...!

gruss
Bluna74


----------



## MrFreeky (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Quetschhülse*

Hey,
quetschit ihr die Hülsen zweimal, also von beiden Seiten oder nur einmal?


----------



## zanderzone (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Quetschhülse*

Einmal ordentlich quetschen und gut!! Ich glaube zweimal würde auch gar nicht funktionieren!!?!


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Quetschhülse*



MrFreeky schrieb:


> Hey,
> quetschit ihr die Hülsen zweimal, also von beiden Seiten oder nur einmal?



Nur 1x. Ich glaube dass man beim 2x die Geschichte nicht verbessert sondern eher verschlechtern.


----------



## Chiforce (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Quetschhülse*

ich benutze die hülsen von jenzi, die sind gut, wenn ich feststelle, daß ein kleiner grat dran ist, wird einmal kurz eine messerspitze angesetzt, und die hülse dadrüber gedreht (entgraten)

bei 0,30 er vorfachmaterial geht die 0,6mm hülse perfekt.

aber viel wichtiger als die hülse, ist die richtige zange, man kann da eine aus dem angelladen nehmen, oder z.b. diese hier:

http://www.reichelt.de/Crimpzangen/KN-97-61-145A/index.html?;ACTION=3;LA=444;GROUP=D325;GROUPID=572;ARTICLE=24734;START=0;SORT=preis;OFFSET=16;SID=10TmO1z38AAAIAAHB94hE6422fec5168e31e7ea5940f9eefd

die benutze ich selber auch, ist perfekt, bei der 0,6er hülse und 0,30er vorfach reicht einmal die vorderste quetschstelle, bei kleineren vorfach-durchmessern quetsche ich 2mal beidseitig mit der vordersten quetschstelle.


----------



## Chiforce (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Quetschhülse*

hier noch 3 bilder:

titanvorfach 
0,20 mm 2 mal beidseitig gequetscht
0,30 mm 1 mal gequetscht.

http://img80.*ih.us/img80/9563/img3545f.th.jpg

http://img20.*ih.us/img20/8651/img3546oj.th.jpg

http://img443.*ih.us/img443/1268/img3547r.th.jpg


ergänzenderweise noch schrumpfschlauch zum "verschönern"

http://www.reichelt.de/Schrumpfschlauch-Boxen/SDB-1-2-SW/index.html?;ACTION=3;LA=2;ARTICLE=53752;GROUPID=4480;artnr=SDB+1%2C2+SW;SID=10TmO1z38AAAIAAHB94hE6422fec5168e31e7ea5940f9eefd

http://www.reichelt.de/Schrumpfschlauch-Boxen/SDB-1-2-TR/index.html?;ACTION=3;LA=2;ARTICLE=53806;GROUPID=4480;artnr=SDB+1%2C2+TR;SID=10TmO1z38AAAIAAHB94hE6422fec5168e31e7ea5940f9eefd

http://img7.*ih.us/img7/6010/img3548wy.th.jpg


----------



## rotrunna (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Quetschhülse*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Zu den Maßen kann ich nix sagen, habe mich da beim Händler beraten lassen.
> 
> Man sollte darauf achten, das man das Vorfach 3x durch die Hülse fädeln kann. Ist sicherer, da unter Umständen die Schlaufe aufgezogen werden kann.
> 
> ...




Das ist nicht ganz richtig mit dem 3x durchfädeln, wurde in der Fisch und Fang getestet: http://www.fischundfang.de/Ausruestung/Produkttests/Die-Zerreissprobe


Ich benutze Flexonit 28-36er, und die 0.8mm Version der Jenzi-Klemmhülse. Bei 1x7 Stahl wird getwizzelt (http://www.jigfanatics.de/nuetzliches/koederbau/stahlvorfachbau/twizzlen.html), da es schneller geht. Aber ich weiß nicht, wie da die Tragkraft-Werte gegenüber Klemmhülsen aussehen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Quetschhülse*

Ich quetsche jedes Spinnvorfach und hatte bisher noch kein einziges was aufgezogen wurde.


----------



## MrFreeky (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Quetschhülse*

So hab gerade paar Tests gemacht.

Zange: K37
http://www.klauke.com/fileadmin/pdf/Produkte/Klauke-D/09mechhand_d.pdf
Quetschhülsen: Big Think Größe 1
Stahlvorfach: Drennan Pikewire 9.1kg 

Hab das Vorfach mit 2 Schlaufen an einem Eimer befestigt.

Bei 1x quetschen rutscht das Vorfach raus (4Liter Wasser).
Quetscht man von 2 Seiten dann reist das Vorfach bei ca. 10l Wasser im Eimer.

Also kommt glaub ich sehr auf die Zange an ob man einmal oder 2mal quetschen muss...


----------



## pike-81 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Quetschhülse*

Moinsen!
Auf jeden Fall sollte man eine spezielle Quetschhülsenzange verwenden, da sie mehrere Druckpunkte hat.
Einmal mit ruhigem, gleichmäßigen Druck quetschen, und gut ist. Sonst kann das Vorfachmaterial Schaden nehmen. Man darf auch nicht zu viel Druck ausüben. Alles eine Frage des Gefühls und der Übung.
Wichtig ist auch, daß sich die beiden Stränge der Schlaufe in der Hülse nicht überschneiden, sondern schön parallel zueinander liegen.
Zweimal durchfädeln reicht vollkommen, jedenfalls reißt bei mir eher die Schnur...
Petri


----------

